# Cleaner of RaceDeck tiles



## Axel99 (Jul 14, 2008)

What kind of chemical cleaner is best for RaceDeck tiles?


----------



## Hummer (Oct 17, 2012)

I just use mr clean on mine. I did an entire motor swap in my garage and had no problems with it not cleaning right up.


----------



## nvrfinished (Nov 8, 2012)

Simple Green works great as well.  Plus it doesn't streak like some other products do.


----------

